# Cubetimer.com shut down?



## shock9191 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have just noticed that for a few days now, cubetimer.com has been offline...  Any idea why? Will it be back on again? And hum, any sites that works the same? (I love the fact that it kept your times in memory, and that it calculates AVG)

Thanks,

Shock


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 19, 2012)

qqtimer.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> qqtimer.



.net


----------



## ajayd (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing. I've started using CCT


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 19, 2012)

qqtimer looks good, thanks 

And yes I was also wondering what happened to cubetimer. Oh well.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 19, 2012)

It's about time.

Cubetimer is the worst timer I can think of, and of course, all of the beginners use it.

Oh, and csTimer is good.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 19, 2012)

People still use(d) cubetimer.com? o_0


----------



## shock9191 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok ok many thanks guys!!


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 19, 2012)

Once you've tried prisma puzzle timer (where you run it on your own computer and it keeps records there), it's hard to use the web timers. Prisma puzzle timer works whenever your computer is running, you don't need the internet. And it keeps track of the scrambles so you can redo a scramble that gave you a record time 6 months ago.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25790-Prisma-Puzzle-Timer


----------



## Endgame (Oct 19, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> Once you've tried prisma puzzle timer (where you run it on your own computer and it keeps records there), it's hard to use the web timers. Prisma puzzle timer works whenever your computer is running, you don't need the internet. And it keeps track of the scrambles so you can redo a scramble that gave you a record time 6 months ago.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25790-Prisma-Puzzle-Timer



what you do need though is a downgraded version of Java, which is a double whammy.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 19, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> Once you've tried prisma puzzle timer (where you run it on your own computer and it keeps records there), it's hard to use the web timers. Prisma puzzle timer works whenever your computer is running, you don't need the internet.



My computer is always on the internet.
I'm on the browser much of the time.
So... Ctrl-T Q Enter and I'm at qqtimer. Yeah, extremely hard.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 19, 2012)

...qqtimer works offline...


----------



## jonlin (Oct 20, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> ...qqtimer works offline...



 I just found out


----------



## Owen (Oct 20, 2012)

There was talk of a major Cubetimer overhaul, maybe it has something to do with that.


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 20, 2012)

Endgame said:


> what you do need though is a downgraded version of Java, which is a double whammy.



Really? I'm running Java Version 7 Update 9 and PPT works fine.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 20, 2012)

I write java and always have the latest version. Prisma puzzle seems to work fine whether I use the original jar file or the one I modified (which is another advantage of prism puzzle timer but only if you write java). And I don't have internet at home.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 20, 2012)

Stefan said:


> My computer is always on the internet.
> I'm on the browser much of the time.
> So... Ctrl-T Q Enter and I'm at qqtimer. Yeah, extremely hard.



^ All of this.


----------



## speedcubingman (Oct 20, 2012)

it's all about cstimer...


----------



## MostEd (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.ctimer.co.uk/
Good timer ^_^


----------



## Endgame (Oct 20, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> I write java and always have the latest version. Prisma puzzle seems to work fine whether I use the original jar file or the one I modified (which is another advantage of prism puzzle timer but only if you write java). And I don't have internet at home.



PPT requires you to use Java (which is reason enough not to use it). qqtimer only requires a browser with JavaScript enabled.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 21, 2012)

Cubetimer has been more useful to me than other timers because it easily separates my results for my various puzzles. I wish the 3x3 BLD selection would automatically disable WCA inspection and display results as "fulltime[memotime]".

I use qqtimer to record my blindfold solves because it records the lap time for memorizing. I really like all the options, including text size for timer and scramble. But a very awkward thing about qqtimer is that the 5 sets of results do not have their own separate settings. I always forget to change my options back to "no inspection, BLD mode ON" when I switch from one puzzle group back to BLD. I would prefer qqtimer instead of iitimer on my iPhone or iPad if there was an option to display a "START/STOP" button. (You can't push a spacebar on iPhone or iPad.)


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 11, 2012)

Just want to say that it's back up.


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 12, 2012)

cSTimer


----------

